
Carnegie Mellon students develop glove that converts sign language into spoken words - chaostheory
http://www.talk2myshirt.com/blog/archives/486
======
mbleigh
Someone finally took the dream of the movie adaptation of Congo and made it a
reality! "Amy good gorilla."

------
evgen
So what makes this any different than the version of this idea that was built
in 2003 (George Washing Univ. researcher)?

